# Growing up baby...Wrecker.



## CLaPorte432

*One month already!*


----------



## Golden Horse

Wow she is growing at a good rate Pretty girl


----------



## Cacowgirl

They grow up so fast!


----------



## amp23

I just love her!


----------



## CLaPorte432

if she keeps this style of growing up, shes going to look just like her momma. and i hope she does because chilly is a great looking horse.she is a mini-me right now.

shes light on bone, but has a nice booty, straight legs. a little sickle hocked in the back, although i prefer that to 'perfect' legs.

i cant wait until she sheds out. her muzzle and halter rubbed spots are showing her black. -squeal!!!- yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku

Whoo! Look like that Booty! I'm loving the slightly refined face too. Our colt (not home bred, bought with his dam) has great build but a giant block head. *sigh*


----------



## Cherrij

She looks great, and momma even just 5 days after giving birth to that beauty looks fab! you should be proud


----------



## Skyseternalangel

So lovely!!


----------



## Casey02

I am in love with her color!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*5-1/2 Weeks! *








Black muzzle and little patches from the halter! :wink:




:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## EliRose

Dat butt.

I am thoroughly in love with this filly, she's just beautiful!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww she's so cute!!


----------



## AngieLee

Adorable!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Over 6 weeks already! :shock:*

If all goes well, Wrecker will be heading to her first show this Saturday. Chilly had all her shots during pregnancy and her antibody test at 24 hours was great. I'm bringing hand sanitizer for anyone wanting to touch her and keeping her and Chilly well away from other horses. It might be a little early but we'll see how it goes. :?




"I'm coming to get you..."










And...One of Aunt Rumor, just for good measure. Rumor and Wrecker's sire are 1/2 siblings. (same TB dam...Lil Bita Zevi by Zevi)



And.....VIDEOS!!! (Sorry for the retarded sideways one. I flipped my phone and the picture didn't adjust apparently...


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's so lovely  You're very lucky!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Just for clarification, Wrecker isn't showing Saturday. LoL. Chilly is going to show while Wrecker takes in the sights and sounds.

And for anyone who had doubts on how friendly Wrecker is. Watch the videos. Im soooooo incredibly lucky for how she is turning out. I honestly cannot believe it. She is the absolute FRIENDLIEST foal I've ever dealt with. She has no fear of humans. Or dogs...Poor George found that out when Wrecker ran him out of the field trying to play with him. HaHaHa.

Oh yes, forgot the super cute one....

"Like mother...Like daughter..."


----------



## anniegirl

She is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## trainerunlimited

Awww, cute!!! What classes do you show with chili?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

Ok, it's official... Wrecker is my favorite Horse Forum baby this year! She's a total doll! And what a build... And attitude to boot! You're so lucky, Claporte! I hope my baby turns out half as nice as yours... Seriously! :smile:


----------



## EquineBovine

Holy butts batman! Growing nicely


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Awe I love her color!


----------



## dieselcowgirl

I just love love love Lil Wrecker! What a doll! You are one lucky momma.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

trainerunlimited said:


> Awww, cute!!! What classes do you show with chili?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Chilly does speed events. Poles, barrels, flags etc. she did well in pleasure as a 2/3/4 year old, then started speed. 

Tomorrow is big day! I'm very nervous!

thanks all for the compliments! I am oh so lucky to have this girl. shes amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer

I'm sure everything will go smoothly. Good luck on your adventure!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Man, what was I worried about? *chuckle* I have the best foal in the world.

the show was very crappy overall, but Wrecker was awesome. Chilly would not run after the 3red event. I ended up scratching her from the rest of the events. my mom fell off her horse going around a barrel. The arena needed to be drug, and she lost her balance and tipped to the outside, Nut lost his balance and nearly fell as well. Both are okay. Only my moms pride is hurt. ;-)

onto Wrecker...i am so so so proud of her. She loaded into the trailer perfectly. She grasped the concept of stepping up once iI put her foot into the trailer. She unloaded great and started eating grass once we got there. I tied her with Chilly. Only her second time tying, and she stood like a champ. No flipping out, backing up, nothing. 

She was very good when Chilly went into the arena. Actually, my mom led Wrecker into the arena in order to get Chilly in. LoL. Wrecker was so bold and well behaved.

i knew it was going to be a rough night. But i thought for sure Wrecker would be spooky and worried. Not that we would have riding problems. LoL. Overall, it was a good night, regardless of the mishaps. What can I really expect from Chilly as a mother? 

Onto the pictures...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

By the way, i have some of the nicest looking horses.  thats not just my bias talking either...






she got in trouble for chewing on mybreast collar...




sleepy sleepy girl. You can see her herna pretty good here too. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Such a cute little girl!  I'm glad she's well behaved!


----------



## horsecrazygirl13

she's beautiful. no-she's more than that.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt

What did you do with Wrecker while Chilly was in the ring? Just curious. And it goes without saying that you certainly have some of the nicest looking I've ever seen. Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## EliRose

Wow, you really do have some gorgeous horses! Chilly seems to have regained her very nice figure 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

ButtInTheDirt said:


> What did you do with Wrecker while Chilly was in the ring? Just curious. And it goes without saying that you certainly have some of the nicest looking I've ever seen. Absolutely gorgeous!


Wrecker was led into the arena, Chilly would follow. And when Chilly would take off running, my mom would lead Wrecker back out and wait. That is until Chilly refused to run anymore. ;-)

ill be riding Rumor at the next show, then after that Chilly is going without Wrecker. Wrecker will be 11 Weeks by then and shell be fine at home with a babysitter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Wrecker has a very pretty doll head, one of the nicest I have seen on a paint.


----------



## CLaPorte432

wrecker got a haircut! wasnt sure how she would be with the clippers, but once again, this girl is phenomenal! she stood tied and never even flinched when faced with the clippers. took about 45 minutes and she was just wonderful! she was sooooo hot and sweaty in this warmer weather, so i said once the cold front we had a few days ago passed though, i was clipping her. we are in the low 80's now and i dont see us getting cold again...then again, this is michigan!

wrecker is over 2 months old now, i just cant believe it. growing like a weed, but man is she growing up nice! shes the sweetest baby. i honestly put her halter on about once a week now. just go out in the field, she comes trotting up to you, and practically shoves her nose in the halter herself. shes amazing. leads and stands tied like she came out of the womb already halter broke! lol. i just cant believe how incredibly lucky i am. 

on a side note. we only have 4 stalls, and 5 horses. and not enough room for hay space for the winter. so...its either sell a horse...or add onto the barn...

...........construction is starting next week. --wink--






_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

CLaPorte432 said:


> on a side note. we only have 4 stalls, and 5 horses. and not enough room for hay space for the winter. so...its either sell a horse...or add onto the barn...
> 
> ...........construction is starting next week. --wink--


 My kind of decision!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Wrecker is so nicely put together! She is absolutely beautiful! I am envious of you CLaPorte, you DO have really nice looking horses!


----------



## CLaPorte432

SaddleStrings said:


> Wrecker is so nicely put together! She is absolutely beautiful! I am envious of you CLaPorte, you DO have really nice looking horses!


thank you. im ever so pleased with her. my mom keeps wanting to steal her from me. chilly is doing good. she looks pregnant again from the grass shes on. lol. ive never seen a sorrel with dapples, but shes got them. its fascinating.

my dad still cant believe wrecker is going to be black. he doesnt understand how thats possible. so i keep trying to bet him, and he says 'you sound so sure, im not betting you'...hahaha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

I just have to post these from tonight. Sooo stinking cute!


can you see her?










I try taking a picture of another horse and i constantly get some body part of wrecker. Photo bomber!




She's over 2 months now. Shouldn't this blue tinting to her eyes go away? Or is this permanent for her? Its quite blue in person, but I can't seem to capture it on film.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

She's looking awesome! Don't know about the blue tint. Maybe it's something to do with genetics/colouring?? Sorry I'm no help but you have a lovely girl there


----------



## CLaPorte432

Well, she does carry frame, which is a cause of blue eyes. And I know that all (most?) Babies are brown with blue eyes or blue tinted eyes, humans, puppies, pretty much all babies. But usually they grow out of that within a month or so. Her eyes continue to get "bluer" as she grows. They aren't the normal blue eyes horses have, but more of a dark indigo coloring. And they are not brown at all...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

She's just special then lol


----------



## anniegirl

My goodness, she is growing up so fast and is soooo beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings

Those are such sweet photos! congrats on the little one!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

She's such a sweetie!!


----------



## horseluver2435

Where are you in Michigan? Not that I'm going to come steal your foal or anything...
Haha, I kid, but in all honestly I'm drooling over your horses!
I've sort of realized my love for stock horses- I went hunter/jumper for a bit and I'm being tempted to try some western/HUS riding! Ugh, stop having such pretty horses!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952

*She's a beauty alright!*


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thank you! I love her!

horseluver, im in southwest Michigan. South of Kalamazoo. That's all I'm saying! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

....Where you've been having 80's! And we didn't get to 50 today! Was warm enough for shorts yesterday, though! True Michigan Weather!!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

LoL. Today and tomorrow won't reach 60. But we were in the 90s last week. *ugh* too hot! This weekend will be nice though, i think.

we went from 40 degrees to 80 in a day and a half 2 weeks back, then it was 80s every day until today. Its pretty bad when you sweat just walking to the barn.

good thing though, we finally stopped feeding hay. Our grass is growing great now. Yay! I love this time of the year. 

Once we get dry sunny days, hay cutting season will begin. The fields have seen are lush and thick! all it did today was rain. Perfect for my day off filled with naps. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

CLaPorte432 said:


> LoL. Today and tomorrow won't reach 60. But we were in the 90s last week. *ugh* too hot! This weekend will be nice though, i think.
> 
> we went from 40 degrees to 80 in a day and a half 2 weeks back, then it was 80s every day until today. Its pretty bad when you sweat just walking to the barn.
> 
> good thing though, we finally stopped feeding hay. Our grass is growing great now. Yay! I love this time of the year.
> 
> Once we get dry sunny days, hay cutting season will begin. The fields have seen are lush and thick! all it did today was rain. Perfect for my day off filled with naps. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Amazing how diverse our beautiful state is! 2 in. of snow on Mother's Day, and then we were in the 60's 2 days later! The coat rack in our hall entrance always remains at the ready until June


----------



## CLaPorte432

LoL, it was safe for us to pack the carhartts away for the summer at the end of April.  it held onto the 40s for weeks and then boom, hot weather!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Happy 3 MONTHS Wrecker!!!*

I know, I know, It's been awhile.

Wrecker is 3 months old today. I can't believe how fast time has gone by.

She already knows how to...
-Lead, Including backing and moving her butt over
-Load in the trailer and haul down the road
-Stand tied
-Clip and Bathe (Grooming too)
-Picks up front and hind feet
-Stands for farrier and has been filed twice
-Stand still for fly spray

I'm starting the process of separating mom from her for an hour or so. They are put in different stalls and can't see each other. They called back and forth for a little while and then all was quiet.

For reference in the pictures. My mom is 5'3".

And yes, she is a filly.  That "thing" is her hernia. :-(


----------



## Northernstar

She's growing _so fast_! What a beautiful girl


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thank you! She is going up way too fast. I can't wait until all that yucky baby fuzz is gone. Her mane is about 7 inches and starting to flop overtoo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kelly22790

I am in love with her! She's beautiful and seems like a sweetheart.


----------



## barrelbeginner

Shes sooo pretty!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses

She's beautiful! I can't believe the difference between her foal coat, and her new coat.


----------



## CLaPorte432

thanks everyone. shes a special one.

i called and talked to a different vet regarding her hernia. because of how large it is, and the severity of it...i can fit 4 fingers in it pushing the intestine back up, and it falls right back out...he is recommending surgery. he said not to worry about how young she is, that he works on youngins all the time and its better to do it now as opposed to waiting until shes over a year.

so...as soon as i schedule the appointment...sometime in june...and get the days off work, chilly and wrecker will be making a trip to the vets for surgery. its a one to two night stay, and around 500 bucks, unless there are complications they run into.

id like this done and over with as quickly as possible.

the barn addition is starting wednesday. it should be all framed in by this coming weekend. yay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relentless

I love her side markings, very unique! And her name is fantastic.


----------



## Critter sitter

Wrecker is so beautiful I hope Surgery goes well. I will say a prayer for her.


----------



## CLaPorte432

thank you! im already nervous.

thursday june 27th is the big day. im dropping her off in the morning before work and picking her up saturday the 29th in the morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar

Sounds like you've made an excellent decision, and I'd do the same! Nervousness would come too, of course, but it seems you have a very competent Vet and good facility. Best to just get it done - then little Wrecker can go forward and grow into a lovely mare like her momma...Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## smrobs

Wowza! She's smokin hot!

Don't stress about the surgery too much. I worried when I had Taz's done but all went well.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Holy gorgeous filly!! Good luck with her surgery. You have absolutely gorgeous horses. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littleerin5

I LOVE HER! Oh my goodness she is so precious!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thank you! She is so perfect. 

yesterday i was doing her daily check with her hernia. And, it was hard and I was unable to push it back up. So, I called the vet this morning and he offered to let me bring her in today and he'll do surgery either tonight or tomorrow. It will probably be tomorrow, tonight would have been a more emergency situation which at this point, its not. She is acting fine, pooping and eating, so all is good.

but I went ahead and got her and momma ready and hauled them 40 minutes to the vet! they both got a bath, and oh my goodness was she ever fantastic. She stood still to be sprayed by the hose and she loved the shampooing. 

she hopped right in the trailer. Unloaded very well. And walked into the vet's barn without so much as a missed step! Chilly was blowing and snorting at shadows (must be the blonde), but Wrecker was bold and just kept going. The girls at the vet love her. Not sure if ill be getting my filly back. Hahaha.

I'll keep everyone posted on how she's doing. Monday should be the day she comes home...if they'll let me have her back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Good luck!! )


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Good luck with her surgery, she sure is cute!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

She's looking great! Good luck with surgery. I'm sure she will do just fine & heal well. Sounds like you should be more concerned with the girls at the vet clinic hiding her to keep than the surgery lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Any news on how the surgery went?


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wrecker is doing very good. I picked her up today. Surgery was performed the day I dropped her off, last thursday. she has been on stall rest since then. And is supposed to be on stall rest for 14 more days. yikes. she can have her stitches out in 14 days as well.

incision is supposed to stay dry, clean as can be, and the obvious daily check for signs of infection. No antibiotics need to be given. She got a tetanus shot as well because of the surgery.

Hand walking for 10 minutes twice a day. 

You can tell she is a little sore as she is walking a little slower then normal. But she still is sweet as can be. She walked right up to me in the stall when I got there. On the way to the trailer she tried kicking up her heels a little bit and trotted forward, the lady leading her was doing a crappy job holding her and i ended up holding onto her halter too.

she was so incredibly good coming home. She launched herself in the trailer. LoL. Unloaded well and is happy to be home. Chilly is very chatty when we go out to the barn. I've missed that. My other horses don't talk very much except during graining. chilly wickers at you every time she sees you. 

She seems bigger to me. I'm going to get some new picture of her tomorrow. Baby hair is *almost* gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Glad to hear she's doing well!!


----------



## xXRubyXx

Aww you have the most stunning and cute foal I have ever seen lol. Your so lucky! I'm glad to hear that the surgery went ok.


----------



## CLaPorte432

sorry for the crappy photos...they were taken on my phone, and in a dusty muggy barn. but, what a butt!!!!!!!!!! shes not really downhill like that, shes standing in a hole.




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Lazer eyesssss!!! Shes lovely )


----------



## lovemylilly

Very Nice!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings

I absolutely love those types of threads. So much fun to see how those guys grow. Keep posting those photos!


----------



## CLaPorte432

miss wrecker got to go to the horse show today.......without mom!!! she was absolutely phenomenal! she was ponied around by uncle nutmeg for a little while for the first time. she did very well.

i made a last minute decision to bring her. i took her to the trailer to see what she would be like away from mom. neither one seemed to care and she jumped up in the trailer before i could even register what she did. that settled my wariness in bringing her quickly!

she was a wonderful, wonderful, amazing little girl. stood tied to the trailer 80 percent of the time. i was so happy with her. about 10 little kids came to our trailer multiple times over the evening to visit her. and she loved every minute of it. another time i caught someone behind the trailer photographing her. lol. he came up to me and said she was amazingly well behaved and was so beautiful he just had to come meet her. he was incredibly impressed.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

miss wrecker got to go to the horse show today.......without mom!!! she was absolutely phenomenal! she was ponied around by uncle nutmeg for a little while for the first time. she did very well. and then uncle nut and uncle jasper took turns babysitting her at the trailer while the other one had to compete.

i made a last minute decision to bring her. i took her to the trailer to see what she would be like away from mom. neither one seemed to care and she jumped up in the trailer before i could even register what she did. that settled my wariness in bringing her quickly!

she was a wonderful, wonderful, amazing little girl. stood tied to the trailer 80 percent of the time. i was so happy with her. about 10 little kids came to our trailer multiple times over the evening to visit her. and she loved every minute of it. another time i caught someone behind the trailer photographing her. lol. he came up to me and said she was amazingly well behaved and was so beautiful he just had to come meet her. he was incredibly impressed.








do you see the little black dot on her blaze? now that she is almost fully shed out, it just popped up! it so stinking cute! i just love love love this little girl!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrianfriend

she's morbs adorbs! Love her


----------



## EquineBovine

Fantastic!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*16 Weeks Old!*

Here's my sweetie pie. It's been just over 2 weeks since surgery. She had 4 stitches pulled on Tuesday, the other 2 today. She was wonderful and never moved a muscle. While she was lying down sleeping is when my mom and I ganged up on her to snip them. We got 4 and then she got up. So we got the other 2 tonight with no troubles. She healed very nice and it's such a relief to have that done and over with. My vet did a wonderful job.






Healed hernia scar. Looking good!


Tired girl...And... :shock: I found another white patch on her! Right in the center of her belly is either a Spade or an Arrowhead...


Cute Cute Cute!





The construction on the barn is going superb. We adding 24 feet in length. A 12 x 24 leanto off the front of the barn for hay storage. And a 16 x 24 leanto off the back that the horses can go under. So in total, I have a 54 by 56 barn. :shock:


----------



## EliRose

Wow, that scar is healing very nicely!

Wrecker is so adorable, I love that little spot on her belly  Too precious - and kissable!

( . . . I'm not the only one who kisses bellies, right? No wait, I am? Darn it.)


----------



## EquineBovine

She is so lovely


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Closing in on 5 months. (Already)*

Wow, I cannot believe how times flies. Wrecker is growing in leaps and bounds. She is still as amazing as ever. Once construction on the barn is finished, I'm going to separate Chilly and Wrecker so Chilly's milk can dry up. Then they'll go back together after...however long that takes. I don't plan on "weaning" her from mom. She already handles being away from Chilly without fuss so I see no point in keeping them completely separated.

Her color has changed drastically.    She looks BROWN. *sigh* She really faded over the past month and I'm so disappointed.

Between my boyfriend and my dad, who say she is BROWN and won't believe otherwise. I'm going to have to DNA test her. With the color she is now, I'm starting to doubt myself. :?

Outside of the barn is done. Ready for hay. 5th stall is up, just needs a door. I'm SOOOO pleased with how wonderful it looks. I have pictures but haven't uploaded them. It seriously is awesome. Everything you could want, minus the indoor arena that my dad said absolutely not to. :wink:












Hernia is completely healed and GONE. Yay! :clap:


Ally Way. Leads to the 2 pastures out back.


We have 4 divided sections that I rotate horses onto. They just got let out into this part and are loving it. Fatties. Once horses are moved to a new section, I mow the old section they were on, rake the poop with the tractor and close it off to grow. I've never had such good grass. Especially in August. We are FULL of clover on the front 2 sections. And so green!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Why does she have to grow up.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, she's looking gorgeous! 

I still say she's black, but she looks like she'll be prone to fading.


----------



## EquineBovine

Seriously stunning girl! Could the brown be sun bleach? She looks so healthy and shiny!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I still say she is black too. Just super faded from the sun. They are out 24/7. And Just one month ago she was jet black. 

She is a very good girl.

the stallion owner was down today to see her. First time since she was a week old. She could not believe how she looks. She said she is phenomenal and so sweet and amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

She is a nice looking filly. You did good in your breeding to get her, she won't disappoint you.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She's beautiful!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

waresbear said:


> She is a nice looking filly. You did good in your breeding to get her, she won't disappoint you.


Thank you very much! Coming from you (and the quality of horses you have) That is a major compliment to me.  

wrecker got her feet trimmed yesterday. My farrier really really loves her. Says she one of the most well put together foals he's seen. She was kind of naughty with her front feet. But was great with the backs. More work to be done I suppose. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelBender

She's too cute! Love her color!


----------



## Tayz

wow what a stunning foal, loved reading this thread!


----------



## CLaPorte432

5-1/2 Months Old...

New pictures. Wrecker is growing like a weed...And looks it! She's a little ribby, down-hill and overall right now looks more like a recent rescue. :-x She has been on good, green pasture. Is getting fresh alfalfa hay. And I've recently added some grain to her diet to help with her weight.

She was with Nutmeg for awhile when first separated from Chilly. Then I added Jasper and they were like that for about 3 weeks. And just recently I put Chilly with Nut and Jasper, and Rumor and Wrecker have been together. Rumor is a very good Auntie to Wrecker. 


























This picture is great showing how much she faded! And now she's already growing in her "winter coat" So the new black is pushing out that nasty orange hair now. My dad was questioning me about the "black spots" on her shoulders and I didn't realize what he was talking about until inspecting her. He has been so adamant that she is NOT BLACK. I keep telling him to shush, she is too, just wait until winter. LoL.


And here's Momma, Chilly. She was not happy that she didn't get grain when Rumor and Wrecker did. Or hay. But she's been cut off of pretty much everything except pasture. I'd say she's maintaining her weight "just fine" without extras. LoL. So she's with "The Fatties" who only are on pasture.


----------



## amp23

Everyone is looking so good! I especially love the pic of Wrecker looking up from the feed bucket at you. It's sad how much dark horses bleach out over summer.. she'll be black again soon enough


----------



## CLaPorte432

amp23 said:


> Everyone is looking so good! I especially love the pic of Wrecker looking up from the feed bucket at you. It's sad how much dark horses bleach out over summer.. she'll be black again soon enough


Yeah, she's a cutie. And sweet as pie.

I think she is going to have a ridiculously long mane as well. Her mane is already 7 inches long. Halfway down her neck. :shock: Rumor's mane is 2 feet at it's longest point and it's quite a hassle to keep healthy. So now I'll have 2 of them! :?

As you can tell I cut Chilly's mane. Her's is SO thick it lies on both sides like this. Her mane got very scraggley and she was so hot, so I chopped, chopped, chopped it. :lol: My mom hates when I get the scissors out!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby

I thoroughly enjoyed this thread. She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!  

Okayy....so since I'm new to this forum, you need to make a thread with all of your horses and pics! AND pics of Wrecker's sire  lol

I love your ponies!


----------



## amp23

I think Chilly's mane looks good!My boy's is thin but I still always keep it somewhat trimmed up too. You can make it look decent with scissors, despite what some say  I think long manes look good though! Hopefully hers won't be terribly thick though


----------



## CLaPorte432

Here's my gangley, fugly girl. :-( Shes actually looking much better then she was. I refused to take pictures of her at 6 months old because she looked like a rescue. Shes almost 7 months old now. And starting to fill out again. I upped her grain intake by alot, thanks to Cherie on another thread, i concluded she was protein deficient. I tried not giving her much grain because i didnt want her growing too fast and grain isnt necessarily good for horses, but i caved after taking advice from Cherie. and am very glad i did. Shes looking much better and healthier now. Still gangley though...

And i couldnt stand her sunbleached mane and tail. The rest of her is back to black with her winter coat coming in. (By the way, i won the bet with my bf and dad, she is black and they finally admit it...lol) Anyways, so i dyed her forelock, mane and tail today. It turned out fantastic. She stood tied for about an hour while i did it and waited for it to set in. And afterwards, i put coconut oil in for the first time on a horse, and im in love with that stuff. it smells amazing and her mane is so stinking soft. I also trimmed up the dead ends on her mane, so she's looking quite spiffy now. 

And we learned to walk over a bunch of scary garbage bags today. she snorted a few times but went over them without any trouble. It was no big deal to her.


















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride

She is GORGEOUS. I love her colouring too .


----------



## michaelvanessa

*mare and foal.*

many thanks for shareing your wounderfull pictures of your mare and foal.
and its great to see your foal halter trained and handled thay are both beautiful horses.


----------



## CLaPorte432

thank you.

Michaelvanessa, thanks alot. She has been extremely easy to work with. she WANTS to be with you and is eager to do whatever. She leads, loads, trailers quietly, stands tied at the trailer quietly at shows, stands tied at home, will go wherever you go, she clips and bathes. she has a wonderful mindset to her and Im extremely lucky to have this filly as my first. shes been a dream. training isnt really training with her, its like, you do it one time and boom, shes got it. haha. 

My mom is bound and determined to have her as her own though. she has always wanted a black, with just the right amount of chrome. she keeps saying she's going to steal her from me. lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Aww what a cutie she is!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

How could i forget this picture...I had a blue roan for awhile. Fresh sawdust ='s majorly fun rolling time. Plus she was damp from the rain we had. Sawdust is very hard to get out of damp coats. *sigh*

I dont even get how she knew to do that. Im blaming Chilly. She doesnt even get all the way in her stall and she is rolling. LoL. Like mother...Like daughter!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate

I remember Chilly's foaling thread from a while ago 

Aaand then I decided to look at this thread since I've seen it crop up every now and again...and got so hooked it read all 11 pages. 

Wrecker is beautiful!

However...her name...why Wrecker? Does she pull things apart?


----------



## CLaPorte432

well, i had her name picked out when Chilly was just 6 months along. lol.

Justin Moore's song 'Til My Last Day' has a lyric that goes 'Yeah, Ill wreck your world' and I immediately wrote it down. I loved how well Wreck Your World sounds. And i originally wanted a colt, so it was a strong name. And i was going to call him Wrecker for short.

My mom said what happens if you get a filly? I said its still Wrecker. Registered name will just be Wreck HIS World. ****. So low and behold, it was a filly.

People think im crazy for the name Wrecker. Especially since she was born on St Patricks Day, they thought Id go with the holiday theme. But nope, my mind was set for 5 months before she was born. But i love her name, its original, strong, intimidating (future barrel horse) and its not girly. haha.

And as I was filling out her reg. papers, I didnt even realize Chilly's reg name is Worlds Chilly Filly, so Im actually incorporating Chilly into the name. lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image

I love her name. Although, this is coming from someone who named a horse Blondesraisinhel with the barn name of Tribulation so.... 

You can't have a barrel horse named Patty anyway


----------



## CLaPorte432

I love it too. LoL.

My mom, after Wrecker was born, had to ask me one more time if i was sticking with Wrecker, and I looked at her like she was crazy.

The stallion owner does not like the name. She came out the first day and asked me what her name was, I told her, and she was like "Really? Why?!?!"

My hopes is that she'll be a big, solid horse once grown, to back up her BA name. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

7-1/2 Months old now. She had a moderate case of colic last Tuesday. Farrier was out to trim hooves. When she was done, she was put in her stall and given her grain. Halfway through her portion, she started to roll. We haltered her, walked her as needed to keep her up. Increased respirations, Super sweaty, quickened pulse. Called the vet, administered banamine. Within 30 Minutes she was better. Kept an eye on her all night, no other problems.


Sick baby from last Tuesday...After her colic episode.


I got her winter blanket in. She is fitting darn near perfectly in a 58" and will definitely outgrow this by the end of December. I should have ordered a 60"/61" but they looked so big! But she'll be fine in this one for the year.




Look at how big she's gotten! She's catching up to momma quickly!


Aunt Rumor...15.2 HH.

She is measuring 51" at the winters, and 53" at the hip. So...12.3 hands in front, 13.1 Hands in the behind. I really didnt think she was that big!

And she so gosh darn lazy! She walks EVERYWHERE! I have absolutely NO, NONE, ZIP, ZILCH photos of her running/bucking/playing like most foals do. She's the last one walking up from the back pasture, 100 yards behind everyone else. Goofball.

I hope by the time she's started under saddle she gets a little fire under her butt. Or she might just be my moms horse yet! She may not even walk to run barrels. LoL. But she will probably walk them. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh yes...Excuse Rumor's dirty butt...


I swear this is my life dealing with her...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Ah don't worry. I only have a few photos of mine acting like a foal. I bet she's saving it up for when she starts work!


----------



## CLaPorte432

8 months old today! She's a fuzz-ball. She's growing up far too quickly...




_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider

Subbing


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

8 months already?! It feels like just yesterday I was watching a foaling thread. What a pretty girl wrecker is becoming!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I finally got Wrecker's APHA paperwork. :lol:

Introducing....*drumroll please*

*WRECK HIS WORLD*

Almost 10 months old now! In just 2 months my little girl is going to be a yearling. :shock: Where oh where has time gone!?!?

This is the most recent picture I have of her from a few weeks back. I need to get some more but I have NO time with school right now.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby

The pic didnt work!!!!! lol


----------



## CLaPorte432

What picture? They are all working more me...Mobile and Computer...? :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

They work for me too. She's looking so great. Gonna be one heck of a stunner when she's grown.


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby

For some reason they won't show up at all for me........weird. :-(


----------



## xxdanioo

LindyPhoebeRuby said:


> For some reason they won't show up at all for me........weird. :-(


Forum is having issues with pictures showing up for a lot of users. They are looking into it. 

I cannot see pictures right now either.. and its killing me! Congrats on getting her papers back! Love her name.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

CL, Wrecker is such a cutie! I just went through the whole thread and am in love with her!


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thank you. She is a cutie, but, I'm quite biased. She's just over 10 months now.

I did grab some new pictures this morning at breakfast. She is fuzzy and homely looking. Needless to say, I'm waiting for summer to see the results of her spring shedding.

The horse she is next to (Nutmeg) is 15.1 hh and about 1050 lbs.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Wrecker is now over 13 months old. She was a barn favorite when she spent 6 weeks at the trainers keeping Rumor company. I had a handful of offers on her. LoL. She's not for sale!

I think she is going to have any other growth spurt. She's got a nice belly going on right now and looks sort of even...so I know she's going to end up butt high soon. 

She got her face clipped today. She behaved good until I got to her bottom lip. Then we fought about it. I won.


----------



## smrobs

*giggles* You posted 4 of the same picture :wink:.

She's grown up so much and going to be quite the stunner when she's matured.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I know. I tried fixing it but ran out of time. But Photobucket on mobile is a PITA. So I decided to break out the laptop. LoL

She is approaching 14 hands in the backend. Around 13.2 in the front. She may even be bigger then that. If you compare to Rumor(brown) who's 15.2 and Chilly who is right at 15 hands. I can't wait to see her towards the end of May. She's STILL shedding out this coat. It's SO fluffy. Mane is super thick and long. She's got the "Great Hair" gene.


----------



## CLaPorte432

*15 Months Old!*

Here's Miss Wrecker. She was very inpatient and naughty tonight. She pawed and pawed and pawed while tied. And hated her bath. But she'll get over it. I haven't done much with her recently. She did get sick, upper respiratory infection, and had a fever, lethargy (more then usual), pale gums, cough and a very snotty nose. So 10 days of SMZs were ordered. She's all better now.

I can't believe she's 15 Months old now. 

Everyone, and I mean...everyone that meets her loves her. We have had lots of people over recently and she is just in your pocket to everyone! 

She's awesome.


----------



## Northernstar

She's sleek and beautiful! Happy 15 months, Wrecker!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

She's looking great! She has the cutest face!


----------



## CLaPorte432

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> She's looking great! She has the cutest face!


She is adorable. She doesn't have a really petite face anymore like she used to. But we'll see how she turns I out. She is such a good girl.

And these are her first braids.


----------



## smrobs

LOL. She's got that look of "OMG, Mom, WTH did you do to me???"

She's growing up beautifully. Seems to be outgrowing this particular instance of yearling fuglies :wink:.


----------



## CLaPorte432

She's getting there. Only about 6 more "fugly" stages to go through. I really hope her neck muscles up. She looks like a giraffe/charity case when it's up. Yuck.

And she was being naughty so I kept getting after her. That's her mischievous...I don't want to listen to you face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

CLaPorte432 said:


> She is adorable. She doesn't have a really petite face anymore like she used to. But we'll see how she turns I out. She is such a good girl.
> 
> And these are her first braids.


:lol: oh that face is a face of horror! How dare you make her all girly! :lol:
She's looking great!


----------



## Lavapool

She's so cute!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver

Wow she is beautiful!


----------



## Helquist

Aww, so cute! How heavy was she when born? I've always wondered that about baby horses.


----------



## CLaPorte432

Umm...She was less then 100 pounds. I don't know exactly but probably 85/90 pounds. She was a strong little thing though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaigenB

Oh my goodness!! Cuteness overload!! I love the momma's unique facial marking around her eye!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I was out playing with Wrecker tonight. Decided to lead her over to the doggie pools. After about 20 seconds of her looking at it...She decided it was no big deal and put her feet in it.

Then there was one with water. Same thing, 10 seconds of coaxing and splash splash splash...in the water she is.

I can guarantee none of my other horses would do this. At least not without 30 minutes of coaxing.

Then I led her over to our flatbed trailer. It's very sturdy so I was thinking, I'll just see if I can get her front feet on it. She didn't hesitate, but it did take some thinking on her part to lift her feet up unusually high. So she stood with front feet on. Next thing I know, she is trying to get all the way up, so I let her. She just stood there. 

I swear, there isn't anything she's come across that she won't do. How'd I get so lucky?


----------



## CLaPorte432

A few more...


----------



## COWCHICK77

WOW! She has really grown up, beautiful filly!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I was so impressed with how Wrecker was tonight, that when my mom got home, I made her come out and watch and take photos. Once again, I'm SOOOO impressed with my baby girl. She is just incredible.

*Sorry for the photo over-load*

My mom and I are "fighting" over her. She really wants her, but I'm refusing to let her go. I said she can "borrow" her...Or have 25% of her. LoL. 

She said I need to breed Rumor, and give me Wrecker. I said I'll just breed Rumor, and keep Wrecker.


----------



## CLaPorte432

And...Some more. :lol:


----------



## waresbear

She trusts you, and looks to you for leadership. Well done!!


----------



## Edgy13

She is so beautiful!!!! I always thought it was amazing how horses walk on their first day on Earth. It makes us humans look like slow pokes!


----------



## Nikkibella

I havent been following this post  But I just looked at the first page to check it out and then I skipped to the last page :shock: DANG, gorgeous horse you've got yourself!!! :lol:


----------



## Drifting

she's getting so big!


----------



## SaddleStrings

What a cutie!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*Almost 17 months!*

Here's another Wrecker update. She is going on 17 months old now. She stands 14.0 hands now. And is filling out. She's looking really good right now, must be she is getting ready to have another growth spurt soon and become gangley again.


----------



## CLaPorte432

*21 Months*

Here she is at 21 months. 14.0 hands in the front. 14.2 in the back. 740 pounds. She is REALLY filling out now. He butt took a growth spurt, up and wide. :lol:


----------



## paintluver

Wow she is gonna be a BIG girl!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*26 months old!*

It's been awhile since I posted. But here are new photos of Miss Wrecker. Still sweet as can be. I haven't measured her recently, but she is now taller then Jasper who's 14.1, and almost as tall as her momma who is 15 hands.

She's been hauled everywhere, saddled, I sat on her once, has had a bit in her mouth ect. Right now she is just chilling in the pasture until I can get more serious about her training. She looks small to me, but my eyes must be deceiving. LoL. Perhaps she just needs to fill out. :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

A few more pictures...


----------



## texasgal

So cute.. she still looks immature.. not really small. I love her!


----------



## CLaPorte432

*3 Years, 3 Months*

Holy crap where is time going?

Wrecker is over 3 years old now. Has had 120 days total under saddle and is a DREAM to ride. I unfortunately cannot ride her at the moment but perhaps her 4 year old year I will be back in the saddle.

However, She spent 60 days in training last fall and again this spring. And she is currently being ridden by a friend at her house and at shows to get her exposed to as much as possible. (What I would have been doing if I wasn't recovering at the moment) Boo.

My trainer taught her how to lie down on command so she could be mounted easily. We were hoping I'd be healed enough to be able to get on that way but the risk is too high at the moment.

But......She is seriously a dream. So collected, responsive and light. She loves to work and wants to please!

Height wise...She's at least 15.2. I haven't measured her but she's as tall as Rumor (In the bottom picture with the foal) and Nutmeg who are both 15.2. She strings to 16 hands.

First pictures are from her at her first show under saddle a few weeks ago. She handled EVERYTHING fantastic. Acted like she's been doing it for years upon years.

I am very excited about the future of this girl.


----------



## texasgal

Have always loved her!


----------



## EquineBovine

She's looking awesome! !


----------



## Nikkibella

Any more updates on wrecker? She grew up so fast! Looks like such a good baby!


----------

